# My first peptide jab. Any tips?



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys

Tonight I will be jabbing ghrp2 and mod grf at 100mcg for the very first time. I have used aas for the last 3 years but never used peptides or jabbed sub q.

With aas I heat the oil before hand, inject very slowly, massage the area after etc. Do I have to do any of the above when jabbing peptides sub q? Or do I just stick in needle in my belly fat, push the plunger and job done?

Anything I need to do or not do etc?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

So just injection technique you want? Sitting down is preferred, but can be done standing if you have enough fat to pinch, swab the area with a alcohol swab, stick it in at a 45 degree angle, pull back to make sure your not in a vein, providing your not inject away. Much easier & less painful that any IM injection, I'd say jab 3-5 times a day, morn/noon/night is good for a start mate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> So just injection technique you want? Sitting down is preferred, but can be done standing if you have enough fat to pinch, swab the area with a alcohol swab, stick it in at a 45 degree angle, pull back to make sure your not in a vein, providing your not inject away. Much easier & less painful that any IM injection, I'd say jab 3-5 times a day, morn/noon/night is good for a start mate.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you mate. My plan is to jab 3 times a day but I want to see how I get on with todays jab first.

Thanks for your help


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Tonight I will be jabbing ghrp2 and mod grf at 100mcg for the very first time. I have used aas for the last 3 years but never used peptides or jabbed sub q.
> 
> ...


Yea simples and easy get it right and its painless


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> Thank you mate. My plan is to jab 3 times a day but I want to see how I get on with todays jab first.
> 
> Thanks for your help


No worries dude. You might feel a little light headed, I did the first time I used pep's, but it's nothing major at all & you won't feel it so much as time goes on with the compounds. It's much easier than using steroids IMO, just the more frequent jabs but insulin pins can be stored easily prepped for your next jab.

Good luck!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I've read I need to jab at least 1 hour after food as carbs blunt the gh pulse. I've just had a fizzy drink. Does this count as it obviously has carbs in?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Grab a pinch of chubby skin . Pin in at 45% and shoot it , job done !!

Give it a day or two , bask in the ambiance


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Grab a pinch of chubby skin . Pin in at 45% and shoot it , job done !!
> 
> Give it a day or two , bask in the ambiance


I'm more excited about this stuff after reading the effects it gave you mate. Gonna jab in 48 minutes and counting


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

As I don't have any chub to grab,I just do it IM

That was a lie about the chub bit .I wouldn't like to pin my belly 3 times a day every day ..IM is painless as well.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> So just injection technique you want? Sitting down is preferred, but can be done standing if you have enough fat to pinch, swab the area with a alcohol swab, stick it in at a 45 degree angle, *pull back to make sure your not in a vein*, providing your not inject away. Much easier & less painful that any IM injection, I'd say jab 3-5 times a day, morn/noon/night is good for a start mate.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Why would you need to aspirate for a sub-q injection?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Why would you need to aspirate for a sub-q injection?


I was just watching a youtube vid of a woman jabbing hcg sub q. She said about aspirating as well. I'll do it as no ones said not to :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I've read I need to jab at least 1 hour after food as carbs blunt the gh pulse. I've just had a fizzy drink. Does this count as it obviously has carbs in?


This is true from what I've read, so better off waiting. You can eat 15-20 mins after you've jabbed.

IM or some belly fat, just pinch an inch and jab.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> Why would you need to aspirate for a sub-q injection?


Would you want to put peptides or GH straight into your blood stream?? Vein's are everywhere! I hit a vein with a 30mm blue deep into my delt, good job I pulled back to check!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Would you want to put peptides or GH straight into your blood stream?? Vein's are everywhere! *I hit a vein with a 30mm blue deep into my delt*, good job I pulled back to check!!


But we're talking about sub-q jabs?

I've never heard of aspirating for a sub-q jab before, nor have i done it.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> But we're talking about sub-q jabs?
> 
> I've never heard of aspirating for a sub-q jab before, nor have i done it.


Do it whatever way you want, I'd still pull back to double check!! Why don't you?? Better to be safe than sorry IMO!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Do it whatever way you want, I'd still pull back to double check!! Why don't you?? Better to be safe than sorry IMO!


I only do it for IM jabs, never thought there was a need for sub-q. But if it makes you feel safer then carry on mate


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> I only do it for IM jabs, never thought there was a need for sub-q. But if it makes you feel safer then carry on mate


It takes 2 secs to do. I'd always double check to see, I haven't got much bf though so there could be a vein there. I'd still rather check.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Will a need a plaster after? I run out of normal plasters but I think I've got some 'Hello Kitty' plasters left. They're my little girls.

Really they are


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

MY FIRST JAB IS DONE! Yay 

Literally did it 1 minute ago and didn't feel a thing. Soooooo much better than all the IM jabs I've done before.

Thanks for your help guys.

Appreciated


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

No need to aspirate. You can even go intravenous with peptides but i dont fancy that myself lol


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> MY FIRST JAB IS DONE! Yay
> 
> Literally did it 1 minute ago and didn't feel a thing. Soooooo much better than all the IM jabs I've done before.
> 
> ...


Simple's compared to IM yes mate! Glad all went well & welcome to the world of pep's, no going back now! 

Jabbing pep's IV, NO THANKS!! I'd always draw back, not a chance I'd risk any of it going in my vein's when it can easily be done SQ or IM. IM apparently absorbs better & you can still use the insulin pin for less pain.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Simple's compared to IM yes mate! Glad all went well & welcome to the world of pep's, no going back now!
> 
> Jabbing pep's IV, NO THANKS!! I'd always draw back, not a chance I'd risk any of it going in my vein's when it can easily be done SQ or IM. IM apparently absorbs better & you can still use the insulin pin for less pain.


Cheers mate.

I'm nowhere near lean enough to jab IM using an insulin pin. Maybe in 3 months after a serious cutting cycle using test and a whole lot of tren :lol:


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'm nowhere near lean enough to jab IM using an insulin pin. Maybe in 3 months after a serious cutting cycle using test and a whole lot of tren :lol:


Tren is a miracle drug IMO!  Gains while on surplus carbs is amazing, I love the stuff in moderation. Surely your arm's aren't too fat, you could pin it IM into the bicep, it doesn't hurt much at all, nothing like a 25/30mm blue does anyway!

These will work wonders for you if you want to loose weight anyway mate, cheaper than hgh so win win


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Tren is a miracle drug IMO!  Gains while on surplus carbs is amazing, I love the stuff in moderation. Surely your arm's aren't too fat, you could pin it IM into the bicep, it doesn't hurt much at all, nothing like a 25/30mm blue does anyway!
> 
> These will work wonders for you if you want to loose weight anyway mate, cheaper than hgh so win win


I've never contemplated using my bicep. I would think about that using a slin pin.

I usually only jab glutes as for me - that's the least painful area. If I jab quads I can't walk properly for a good few days after so I stuck to glutes. I've been wondering how I'm going to cope with jabbing eod when I start my test and tren cycle, but biceps may be the answer


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Tren is a miracle drug IMO!  Gains while on surplus carbs is amazing, I love the stuff in moderation. Surely your arm's aren't too fat, you could pin it IM into the bicep, it doesn't hurt much at all, nothing like a 25/30mm blue does anyway!
> 
> These will work wonders for you if you want to loose weight anyway mate, cheaper than hgh so win win


Also my main reason for using peptides is really for better recovery and hoping to see some little niggling persistent injuries go away.

Plus who don't wanna feel younger? I'm 37


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

NOO don't put tren/test in your bicep use your delt for deeper IM injections with a blue pin mate. I put a blue in my bicep before & it hurt like a bitch!!! It's a very small muscle so I'd only recommend putting a insulin pin into it with just pep's/hgh, never test or anything unless you have huge biceps, the muscle's just too small to take 1ml or tren1ml or test, delt's are perfect & can take 3ml easily mate.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> Also my main reason for using peptides is really for better recovery and hoping to see some little niggling persistent injuries go away.
> 
> Plus who don't wanna feel younger? I'm 37


Pep's will help you feel younger a little, but test will also do that.  Their good for burning fat as the igf-1 is increased. Increased sleep/recovery etc etc is also very helpful. I use them mainly for connective muscle & tendons.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> NOO don't put tren/test in your bicep use your delt for deeper IM injections with a blue pin mate. I put a blue in my bicep before & it hurt like a bitch!!! It's a very small muscle so I'd only recommend putting a insulin pin into it with just pep's/hgh, never test or anything unless you have huge biceps, the muscle's just too small to take 1ml or tren1ml or test, delt's are perfect & can take 3ml easily mate.


Wow I would've made a huge mistake. Cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> Wow I would've made a huge mistake. Cheers pal :thumb:


No worries, not a huge mistake but it'd ****ing hurt you like hell!lol I find the delt's less painful than the glutes for IM injections to be honest, don't know why I just prefer to use the delts mate. You can rotate if using tren ace, top delts, both glutes in a circle so about time you get to the same spot again it should of recovered, if that makes sense? Just what I do, seems to work.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Any positive effects yet ??

Just had my 5:30 shot and I can not keep my eyes open ! The headaches really kicked in today , aspirin is my wonder drug for that !!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Any positive effects yet ??
> 
> Just had my 5:30 shot and I can not keep my eyes open ! The headaches really kicked in today , aspirin is my wonder drug for that !!


I'm not sure to be honest mate.

Did 2 jabs yesterday. First around 6:30pm and the second straight before bed at 1am.

Did 2 jabs today so far. I set my alarm for 7am and jabbed then went back to sleep till 8am. Did second jab straight after the gym around 10:30.

I'm working from 2-11 today and decided not to bring a slin pin pre loaded as I didn't wanna jump straight on to 4 jabs per day. I regret that now though as I wont have my 3rd jab till bedtime - again around 1am.

I did go a little light headed after my first jab yesterday which didn't surprise me. Even though I only had 6 hours uninterrupted sleep last night, I felt like I slept really well if that makes sense. Had a great vivid dream and woke up feeling refreshed. Probably just the excitement of this whole thing but I'm not complaining 

Also got more energy today. Had a long busy day and I'd usually be feeling tired around now but I still feel relatively good. Maybe all in my head but I'm happy enough for now.

Other than that had achy knees for a while today after deadlifting. **** knows why as I never get that but hey hoo they feel fine now.

The main thing I really want from this is injury repair to be honest. I've got a niggly pain that comes and goes on the outside of my right deltoid area which affects shoulder workouts and it aches after bench press. Not too bad but enough for me to hold back. Hoping 4 x saturation dose every day will help with this over time.

Nothing else to report so far but it's barely been 24 hours I guess.

From tomorrow 4 jabs per day.

Oh today is also week 5 of my test e cycle - 600mg per week and I've read that these peps when included with test work well so hoping for some positive results.

My age - 37

How old I feel today - 30

:thumb:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ha ha sounds good to me ! I think the convincing thing is when you notice the little improvements last or increase consistently as you carry on , sure anyone can have a good nights sleep and plenty of energy the next day, but when you notice it every night and every day, then I think you will 100% know it's the peptides .

I find recovery a little faster and easier with peps , helped with a lot of small aches and pains to , I'm Not getting weight loss this time as I'm bulking , but I'm not gaining fat anymore so maybe that's it's roll this time round ?

For me personally it's anti ageing , mood improver and just a feeling of well being that I'm Hooked on , maybe when I cut they will play a bigger part in muscle retention , but I remain vascular on front delta and arms so could be those 4 tiny shots a day?

I'm 500-600 test p cycle to , think I'm

Gonna step it up to a gram a week next week and see if I can blast through this bulk a little quicker


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Ha ha sounds good to me ! I think the convincing thing is when you notice the little improvements last or increase consistently as you carry on , sure anyone can have a good nights sleep and plenty of energy the next day, but when you notice it every night and every day, then I think you will 100% know it's the peptides .
> 
> I find recovery a little faster and easier with peps , helped with a lot of small aches and pains to , I'm Not getting weight loss this time as I'm bulking , but I'm not gaining fat anymore so maybe that's it's roll this time round ?
> 
> ...


Are you getting the headaches after every jab? Do they last long? Lucky I haven't yet one YET


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I usually have a dull headache in the mornings until Lunch , I'm told not everyone gets them ?

I had them the fist day of this run , then nothing much but last two days it's been there, aspirin kills off the worst of it for me am and a paracetamol in the pm , water helps (doesn't it always ) I read a lot of guys opt for IM over sub-Q on this thread , iv never done IM yet and not had any problems with sub-Q other than the stinging , which iv grown to like weirdly ?

I genuinely hope they give you the positive reaction that a lot of us get, it's not a cheap experiment ! At least you know there not fake , quality control is high, the company is legit and offers good service ..

Just ready what your using , in on ipam and mod grf , not tried anything else as pscarb ruled everything else out for me with potential sides etc (he only uses those two I believe )


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> I usually have a dull headache in the mornings until Lunch , I'm told not everyone gets them ?
> 
> I had them the fist day of this run , then nothing much but last two days it's been there, aspirin kills off the worst of it for me am and a paracetamol in the pm , water helps (doesn't it always ) I read a lot of guys opt for IM over sub-Q on this thread , iv never done IM yet and not had any problems with sub-Q other than the stinging , which iv grown to like weirdly ?
> 
> ...


He said in his write up that ghrp2 gives a more intense gh release but it can also raise prolactin. I've already got caber on hand just incase 

On my way home from work and I'm actually looking forward to jabbing. I usually hate IM jabs but the 4 sub q jabs I haven't felt a thing.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Day 3

Did my morning jab at 9:45. An hour or so later felt soooo tired and still do now. Hoping this is a one off. Starting work at 2pm and feel like I'm gonna need a redbull or 2 :yawn:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I was just watching a youtube vid of a woman jabbing hcg sub q. She said about aspirating as well. I'll do it as no ones said not to :lol:


I've saw that too haha


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Day 5

Due to me jabbing 3 times a day I had to pin legs today as belly fat was getting painful to keep jabbing. Got a nice big lump in my leg from my jab 10 minutes ago.

One massive positive is - I trained legs yesterday. Had a massive session and left very happy. It's just occurred to me that after that session I went to work and didn't feel tired or have achy legs. Today I'd normally struggle to walk up stairs etc but my legs feel fine. Almost like I didn't train them.

That's never happened before..... ever.

Very happy


----------

